
Show HN: Glance – All-in-One Quick Look Plugin for macOS - baleb
https://github.com/samuelmeuli/glance
======
baleb
Very excited to share my latest Mac app, Glance!

Quick Look is a very handy and time-saving feature for Mac power users. By
pressing the Space bar, it allows you to peek into files without opening them.
macOS supports previews for various file types out of the box. However, there
are also many that aren't supported, especially files that developers usually
interact with. I used to have five different apps installed to support such
files (one for code, one for JSON, one for Markdown, etc.). But it bothered me
that their previews don't have a consistent look, don't support Dark Mode, and
that some of them might stop working in the future because they still use a
deprecated macOS API.

Glance solves all these problems and combines the features of many plugins
into one. It provides consistent and beautiful previews. The app is completely
free, open source and easy to extend for new file types!

------
stephenr
This looks good. It'd be nice to have an actual documented list of the file
types it supports - everything I find mentions half a dozen languages/ish and
then says "and many more".

